

Software Engineering: The Next 50 Years - qdot76367
http://blog.ninlabs.com/2013/12/software-engineering-the-next-50-years/

======
Chromozon
I liked this joke: "But, we also may be reaching our limit given our current
methods and capabilities. In the United States, the recent software behind the
health care insurance marketplace is a reported 500 million lines of code."

